
Microsoft Bob Gets the Last Laugh - ohjeez
https://medium.com/s/story/the-adventures-of-microsoft-bob-metaphor-design-84e411784894
======
krylon
I never used Bob, it was just a little bit before my time[0]. But I thought
the general idea to represent the computer's facilities in terms of real-world
objects is not a bad idea if your target audience are casual non-techie users.
It's the piece of software everyone loves to mock, because it is such an easy
target.

The colors in those screenshots are _awful_ , though.

[0] My first PC ran Windows 95, and for all the badness that came along with
it, it still was big improvement on Windows 3.x

------
rb808
In my head I can hear my hard disk chattering just from looking at those
graphics.

